# Quite Possibly The Best Chicken Coop Ever !!



## IrritatedWithUS

I found this on all things a silver & gold investing website. 
This guy built a chicken coop out of a playground structure. 
I had to share!!

BEFORE:









AFTER:









I found the actual website this guy posted it in:

BackYardChickens Forum / Steadfast's 1st Coop

*I was kinda hoping he'd leave the slide on so the eggs would roll down into a collection basket*


----------



## slick

very cool :congrat:


----------



## goshengirl

LOL - that is too cool! What a great idea!


----------



## DJgang

I love back yard chickens website!


----------



## Jason

Now THAT is recycling.


----------



## PamsPride

That is very cool!! Yeah, I agree the slide should have stayed!


----------



## Davo45

*Very Cool and Imaginative Too!*

That coop is just too cool. I might could get away with raising some yard birds with a set up like that....hmmmm. :2thumb:


----------



## *Andi

I saw a Barbie Fun house chicken coop that was pretty cool and this ranks near that! lol

Recycling at its best! :congrat:


----------

